# Favorite Inshore Hard Plastic Lure??



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I was just wondering what yall's favorite hard plastic lures were for reds and specks on the 1-5 foot of water, and then the favorite for 6-12 feet of water. I've always had success with live bait and soft plastics, but i prefer hard plastics from bass fishin. I just haven't found one that constantly produces yet. Any feedback would be much appreciated!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*MirroDine. *

That is one more Bad Dude. Color doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Garbo said:


> *MirroDine. *
> 
> *X2! That and a skitterwalk!*


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

X-rap or yo-zuri crystal minnow, 4inch size


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Mirrodine... Hands down the best hard bait going!!


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!! I'll have to definitely give those a try. any more suggestions?? and what is the best way to work them?


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Rattle trap- red head/white body. You can get them at academy


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Any shad or white color is best
 Fish on submerged humps, ledges, and roadbeds
 Best during summer fishing months
 Use 10 to 12 lb flouracarbon line
 Make long casts to achieve maximum depth
 I use Norman DD-22 and Rapala DT-16


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

what about crankbaits like bandit and strike king that are made for bass, do they work good on redfish too?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

xrap 4 inch


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

And for a while, wal mart sold a knock off brand xrap that worked even better than a real xrap. They were $2.50 and I've caught grouper on top with them, reds, trouts, ladies, blues


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

mirrodine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Pop R and Bomber Fat Free Shad in Citrus


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

I've caught more trout on the Mirro Lure Top Dawg than any other lure I own by far. If you want sub-surface the 2000 series Mirro Lure is pretty good.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

MANNS Baby Minus 1


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

mirrodine any color and deffently the rapala skitterwalk bone color......


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

mirrolure..... red head works for me.... the chartruse is really good too for specks. the dog series are pretty good =]


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Skitter Walk and 



Fish Happens said:


> MANNS Baby Minus 1


:thumbsup:


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

I was also doing really well for awhile on the Yo-Zuri's and one day it seemed the trout just quit hitting it. I still dont understand why but you can throw a mirro lure right in behind it and catch fish that wont hit the Yo-Zuri's. I used to have the opposite problem. I have gave most of my Yo-Zuri's away. They were too expensive anyway.


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

I love the small yozuri pins minnow for trout and reds. I just keep replacing the hooks. I'm new to fishing here, but I think bass crank baits could work for reds, in the right situation. I want to know.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

One that hasn't been mentioned that I've always liked are the super spook and spook jr.


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

I used to fish them a lot but it got to where my buddy was outfishing me two to one with the Mirro Lures. It didn't take too long for me to get the message.


----------

